# What's with the dust?



## LizD (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi! I have a 5 gal tank with one beta and two catfish. I have been battling this "dust" and white stuff and don't know what to do. It won't go away when I clean the tank. I've wiped the leaves, cleaned the glass, tried just about everything. Thinking of just tossing everything but the fish and starting over. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Please give us some details about the setup: substrate, lighting, filtration, and how long the tank has been set up.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Get snails in your tank. They'll help clean up the algae and mulm.


----------

